# Where to get pedal box in Canada like those?



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi guy's !
I want to rehouse a Rhys Lapido Pride and Joy (UK TS808 ) into a Klon klone style box like the JHS ones , think the size is good for what I want and also a good source for knobs ,.........Canadian supplier isca plus!

Tx


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hammond makes a box that size, any electronics retailer should have or be able to get it for you. 

Knobs are much more hit and miss. Bitcheslovemyswitches .com has lots, are in NY and ship cheap


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

keto said:


> Hammond makes a box that size, any electronics retailer should have or be able to get it for you.
> 
> Knobs are much more hit and miss. Bitcheslovemyswitches .com has lots, are in NY and ship cheap


I've ordered from BLMS too, price for their stomper is hard to beat and they have quality knobs for cheap. 
They also have enclosures in white and in black. 

Otherwise some electronic stores have Hammond enclosures, but the selection varies so for me it's been hit or miss.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank's guy's !

Will check them out !


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I love BLMS and their boxes are the cheapest (competitive with Asian retailers), but note that they are not actual Hammond brand - I recommend the powder coated ones as the natural ones are rather pitted and require much sanding to smooth out and polish them. Not sure how/if you intend to finish/label them.

Oh, and the size you want is 1590*BB *(the 125BB is pretty much the same size - but taller so it's easier to fit stuff into it - same with the smaller/standard pedal size 1590B vs 125B).

Aside from online retailers I dunno who you have up there in QC, but Sayal in ON stocks them.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I love BLMS and their boxes are the cheapest (competitive with Asian retailers), but note that they are not actual Hammond brand - I recommend the powder coated ones as the natural ones are rather pitted and require much sanding to smooth out and polish them. Not sure how/if you intend to finish/label them.
> 
> Oh, and the size you want is 1590*BB *(the 125BB is pretty much the same size - but taller so it's easier to fit stuff into it - same with the smaller/standard pedal size 1590B vs 125B).
> 
> Aside from online retailers I dunno who you have up there in QC, but Sayal in ON stocks them.


Thank's!!

Appreciate!


----------



## SAE Effects (Jul 6, 2015)

Digikey.ca handles every type of Hammond box there is. Thousands. Just search Hammond 1590 series and pick a size you like. Likely 1590bb. Next day delivery too for $8


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Louis,

I can get you the items you need. Send me a PM for the specific details.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

If you can go to Addison, or to Abra (their opening hours suck) both in Montréal, they may have what you want, but I bet Arcane will have better pricing.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Will pm Arcane , can't go wrong !


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Lots of good suggestions in here so far.



SAE Effects said:


> Digikey.ca handles every type of Hammond box there is. Thousands. Just search Hammond 1590 series and pick a size you like. Likely 1590bb. Next day delivery too for $8


Digikey isn't the only one in Canada who distributes for Hammond.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Lots of good suggestions in here so far.
> 
> Digikey isn't the only one in Canada who distributes for Hammond.


Is next gen a distributor as well?


----------



## SAE Effects (Jul 6, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> Lots of good suggestions in here so far.
> 
> Digikey isn't the only one in Canada who distributes for Hammond.


Sorry nextgen. I forgot about you. I've bought from you a few times. Also great prices and quick shipping. My apologies. 
Steve


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jamdog said:


> Is next gen a distributor as well?


Yes...And an excellent Canadian owned and operated company to do business with.

SAE Effects and I were typing at the same time...hence my similar post...LOL


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Jamdog said:


> Is next gen a distributor as well?


%h(*& Indeed. We only list what we have in stock on our site but we are considered a broadline distributor for Hammond products.



SAE Effects said:


> Sorry nextgen. I forgot about you. I've bought from you a few times. Also great prices and quick shipping. My apologies.
> Steve


 Haha. No worries. We're pretty new so it is totally understandable. Hopefully we'll get to the point some day when DIYers in Canada have our name roll off the tongue as quickly and easily as the usual suppliers mentioned. With time and persistence. Just maybe. Thanks for the support!



greco said:


> Yes...And an excellent Canadian owned and operated company to do business with.


Aww shucks. Now you're making me blush.


----------

